# Amplificar señal de cable



## armandie

Tendrían algún circuito para amplificar la señal de cable de TV o sea la señal de cable que envían la prestadora por cable coaxial; mi pregunta va al caso porque tengo en mi casa cuatro TVs y por el echo que la señal se tiene que dividir en cuatro, a dos de los TVs la señal que llega es borrosa o con lluvia especialmente en los canales mas altos como del 30 en adelante.

Saludos y gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## farzy

comunmente se utiliza un booster que no es otra cosa que un amplificador de antena, como su nombre lo indica, este se encarga de amplificar la debil señal captada por la antena de tv, lo que no se es si funcionaria con señal de tv por cable, ojala alguien que tenga experiencia en el tema ayude,

por cierto estos boosters se venden en cualquier tienda de refacciones electronicas


----------



## elix

En las ferreterías o en las tiendas de electrónica venden los AMPLIFICADORES DOMICILIARIOS DE SEÑALES para tv por cable. Lo pides así: véndame un amplificador de señal para la televisión por cable, se alimenta de los toma corrientes de 120 voltios, tiene dos roscas uno dice input o in solamente allí conectas el cable que trae la señal y tiene otra rosca que dice output o out solamente por allí sale la señal amplificada es decir aumentada y se te vera bien todos los tv. Trata de colocar el amplificador antes de la primera división es decir el primer divisor o splitter para que a todos los tv les llegue la señal amplificada. A yo soy técnico de tv por cable cualquier pregunta si esta a mi alcance con mucho gusto.


----------



## snakewather

Lo que podría servirte es un circuito reforzador de señal ya que la señal que estas enviando a los demás televisores se atenúa o pierde calidad si la transmisión la estas haciendo con coaxial te deberías fijar si el cable que va al techo esta muy acabado o si el que va a los demás tv´s esta en buenas condiciones por que esto no te debería pasar.

  Te adjunto un circuito que te puede servir:

este circuito puede usarse para reforzar las señales en la banda de AM, ondas cortas y hasta en la de FM. las conexiones deben ser cortas y hechas con alambre blindado en la entrada y salida del circuito. los capacitores son todos cerámicos.


----------



## os_zafra

Amigo elix, ultimamente la señal de cable se me ve defectuosa por momentos, recien cambie de casa y esta diseñada para cinco televisores pero la señal se reparte de uno en uno, osea llega a la sala y se reparte en dos (sala y dormitorio1) llega al dormitorio 1 y se reparte en dos (dormitorio 1 y 2) asi hasta el quinto, la señal a mi me llega muy pobre.
Podre poner el amplificador de señal en la entrada y con la distribucion que tengo funcionara bien, se vera bien la señal en todos los canales?
Gracias
Oscar


----------



## Pablo16

elix, como se dan cuenta cuando alguien se roba la señal?? tengo entendido que por lo menos aqui en mi pais es un delito grave, pero igual quiero saber como lo hacen?? Saludos


----------



## farzy

cuando se estan robando la señal, se nota porque en las casas vecinas  la imagen de los canales tiende a verse mal, y en algunos casos no se llegan a ver algunos canales, es cuando la gente se queja con el servicio vienen a revisar y zaz! que se agarre el que lo este haciendo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn

Hola, yo creo que tengo un problemita mas o menos parecido al de magoman... bueno, en mi caso solo tengo un par de canales y se ven perfectamente bien... el resto ha sido atenuado por la empresa de cable mediante un filtro... se me ocurre que lo que debería hacer es reducir la señal de los canales que se ven hasta dejarlos al mismo nivel de los atenuados... luego amplificar toda la banda....

ahora... cómo hago eso?


----------



## VichoT

snakewather, el circuito que propones no creo que sirva para las señales de TV por cable. lo veo muy inestable para esas frecuencias. Lo que si te apoyo es revisar todas las conexiones y derivaciones o tomas que tenga la señal si es posible desde el mismo poste de alumbrado. (por lo general no es posible...jejeje)


DJ_Glenn una idea....ya probaste ponerle un amplificador de mucha ganancia en la etapa de FI????? con algún control de ganancia automático o manual si es cierto que los canales prohibidos solo están atenuados mas de la cuenta pero = están ahí podrán mezclarse y aparecerán en la 1º etapa de FI ahí debes intercalar un amplificador de FI (es mas sencillo no requiere que sea de banda ancha por ende podrás darle mucha mas ganancia con pocas piezas que si usas un amplificador banda ancha ala entrada de señal.....

BYE!


----------



## DJ_Glenn

mucho lio jejeje me dijeron que si pruebo con un booster de esos que se usan en las antenas en zonas rurales puede que logre mejorar la recepción.


----------



## hector_siglo21

Hola, les quería pedir su opinión con un problema que tengo. resulta que dispongo en mi hogar del servicio de videocable. La instalación está así: de la bajada principal del videocable se conecta un Splitter (o divisor de señal) el cual reparte la señal entre dos televisores de mi casa. Resulta que ahora compré recientemente para mi PC una sintonizadora externa de TV (de esas que se conectan directamente al monitor de PC sin necesidad de encender el CPU). Uno conecta el videocable al sintonizador y esa se encarga de proyectar los canales directamente en el monitor de PC (repito, sin encender la CPU). Todo venía bien hasta que noté que estando en StandBy la sintonizadora externa se genera interferencia en los dos televisores que tengo en mi casa, esta interferencia aparece en forma de "Lluvia" (el efecto es como si estuvieran mal sintonizados los canales) en algunos canales del espectro de videocable, aunque, es mas notorio en los canales 13 - 14 - 15, y con mas intensidad, en los canales 17-18. En estos ultimos casi resulta imposible verlos por la interferencia generada. Lo curioso es, que al encender la sintonizadora, las interferencias producidas en los Tv's de mi casa desaparecen. La verdad me tiene desconcertado esto, también la interferencia desaparece al desconectar el coaxil de la sintonizadora (tanto encendida como en StandBy). Si me pueden brindar su opinión al respecto para encontrar una solución a este problema se los agradeceré. Me queda claro que la interferencia la genera la sinto y la inyecta en el coaxil, me gustaría saber si se puede montar algún circuito de algun filtro o algo así para eliminar este efecto producido por la sintonizadora. Desde ya les agradezco su tiempo y respuesta...

Bye.


----------



## LaplaceD

pues estoy en las mismas mi señal me llega debil a partir de los canales 40-50 en adelante, se ve con ruido pero el audio es perfecto, en los canales 81 en adelante casi no se ve, pero el audio sigue siendo perfecto no se oye con interferencia ni nada, el tendido de cale es aprox 130 mts y no se puede acortar, la pregunta es:


¿un booster de señal de cable me quitaria el ruido de la señal y me ayudaria a ver mas claro? porfavor ayudenme esa es mi duda en especifico.


----------



## alejin

tal vez este habiendo interferencia generada por la corriente eléctrica, Prueba poniendo un filtro notch que atenué el ruido producido por los 60hz de la corriente eléctrica.


----------



## javiercatacora

hola tengo mas que todo una pregunta no una respuesta miren lo que pasa es lo siguiente tengo internet por cable modem y si conecto el cable coaxial a mi TV capta los canales de cable pero captan medios borrosos y lo que me interesa saber es como hacer para que la sepñal se vuelva mas nitida que circuito debo de crear o que opcion me dan ustedes que saben mas que yo gracias espero una respuesta


----------



## yojuan

Yo tengo en mi casa 8 conexiones y se ve claro todos los canales pero tuve que cambiar todos los conectores por unos buenos  y las spliters de marca y listo se soluciono todos los canales porque también tenia ese problema se veían borrosos los canales, y era solo porque unos estaban ya gastados, mal enchufados, y creaban interferencia.


----------



## Barry Lyndon

LaplaceD dijo:


> pues estoy en las mismas mi señal me llega debil a partir de los canales 40-50 en adelante, se ve con ruido pero el audio es perfecto, en los canales 81 en adelante casi no se ve, pero el audio sigue siendo perfecto no se oye con interferencia ni nada, el tendido de cale es aprox 130 mts y no se puede acortar, la pregunta es:
> 
> 
> ¿un booster de señal de cable me quitaria el ruido de la señal y me ayudaria a ver mas claro? porfavor ayudenme esa es mi duda en especifico.




Laplace, ineludiblemente tu si tendrás que instalar un amplificado RF. Como el mencionado anteriormente, 130mts. De coaxial tendrá una incidencia bastante considerable respecto a la atenuación de señal, el máximo aceptable son 30mts. y tu ese máximo lo estas sobrepasando con creces. Pero, antes una revisión de la instalación en su totalidad y como supongo que la señal principal llega a una casa, procede así:

1.-desconecta todos los coaxiales ‘‘derivadores’’ (incluido el tuyo) y deja solo el TV. principal. ¿Es correcta la señal? ¿Si?, pues, sin apagar el Tv. principal conecta de a una en una sus derivaciones observando simultáneamente que no exista perdida de señal (en el TV. principal y sus derivaciones o TV. asociados), si la hubiere ya habrás ubicado cual es el coaxial en corto o endeble respecto a su masa por un mal armado de su conector. 

2.-En el supuesto que todo ahí esta O.K., mide con un tester ajustado en Ohms y en Rx1 tu extenso coaxial (el cual, en todo su extenso tendido, no debiera tener ningún ''añadido ‘o conector intermedio y que debiera estar guiado, obviamente, a través de un medio impermeable a incidencias climáticas de cualquier orden), en su conductor central y masa no debe marcar continuidad...si la hubiere, entonces, conector mal armado.

3.-Un Instructivo para un correcto armado en 






Obviamente que todos los coaxiales que derivan la señal desde el TV. principal deberán ser previamente medidos en longitud, con rutas planeadas por los tramos más cortos posibles, con un +/- de un 01m.1/2 en sus terminales en función de fines prácticos de aseo domestico y todo estéticamente presentable.


----------



## juanchi23

Tengo un problema parecido.... de la linea principal de señal de tv cable hay colocado a un splitter para dos tv uno esta a 5 metros del splitter y otro a 30 mts, el problema es con el segundo tv, lo que pasa es que como el cable coaxial que compre no me alcanzo (solo 25 mts) coloque otro splitter a cinco metros del primero y recién de ahí salen los 25 que llegan al tv.

Definitivamente todos los canales no se ven bien o por lo menos hay horas en que si ven todos y bien nitidos... creo que el problema esta en el 2do splitter o mas bien con la distancia... que me recomiendan..


----------



## Fogonazo

Creo entender que el segundo derivador solo sirve para conectar otro tramo de cable, si es así retira el derivador y reemplaza los 2 tramos de cable colocando uno solo directo desde el primer derivador al televisor.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Para acoplar cables coaxiales usa este conector hembra.

Ver el archivo adjunto 71708

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juanchi23

Gracias  por sus recomendaciones voy a intentar primero con el acople y si no anda comprare un solo cable... que mas da...


----------



## juanchi23

Les cuento que solucione mi problema... use la recomendación de elaficionado (que era la mas barata en mi caso) y la señal anda muy bien.. pero también procure separar la linea de tvcable de la linea de energía eléctrica. Aunque siempre lo mas recomendable es usar un solo tramo de cable.

Gracias.


----------



## dlorean1987

Hola a todos.
En mi casa llega la señal de cable sola la antena comun la capta y se ven muchos canales y muchos no y otros feos tanto como los de cable como los de señal normal.
Mi pregunta es como puedo conseguir captarlos a todos nitidos y bien.
Que circuito debo hacer para recibirlos todos.


----------



## walter leonardo

busca un amplificador de uhf. la entrada se conecta a la antena y la salida a la tele.
Y si no funciona asi es porque la señal que recibes es debil y tendrias que hacer una antena mas grande para captar mejor la señal.


----------



## shevchenko

Primero deberíamos saber que antena tenes! si es una de exterior, su altura aproximada, a veces solo con una antena a buena altura y en la dirección correcta alcanza, circuitos hay muchos pero si tu problema es la antena, vas a amplificar mas ruido he interferencias que canales...

Saludos!


----------



## wayzoken

Amigos aprovechando está consulta. Yo tengo el mismo problema ya que tengo tv cable. Del que es sin deco biene el coaxial directo de afuera. Y algunos canales se ven muy mal. Me sirve un amplificador uhf ?


----------



## dlorean1987

Es una antena normal y ah estado adentro arriba del televisor y afuera a 6 metros de altura apartir del techo en si como unos 8 metros del suelo y es igual la señal si mejoro algo pero no se ven todos los canales y bien.


----------



## dearlana

He probado muchos amplificadores de antena.

Hasta que no puse uno de Televés no conseguí que las señales me llegaran lo suficientemente fuertes y de calidad. Sobre todo para que la señal me llegara a los televisores de las otras habitaciones. Más aún con la TDT, que requiere de señales más fuertes.

Es un amplificador con cuatro salidas:


----------



## shevchenko

No te olvides de la orientación de la antena!
Un tema similar


----------



## yosimiro

dlorean1987 dijo:


> Es una antena normal y ah estado adentro arriba del televisor y afuera a 6 metros de altura apartir del techo en si como unos 8 metros del suelo y es igual la señal si mejoro algo pero no se ven todos los canales y bien.



Sospecho que lo que describes como _antena normal_, *es una antena de interior*, *que has puesto en el exterior.*









Porque una antena *"normal"*, no se puede poner sobre el televisor(por las dimensiones).


Y una antena de las de interiór, no tiene una gran ganancia, además en el exterior, dejará de ser útil en poco tiempo, porque no está preparada para intemperie.


----------



## elgriego

p p p dijo:


> Sospecho que lo que describes como _antena normal_, *es una antena de interior*, *que has puesto en el exterior.*
> http://www.easy.cl/EASYFO_IMGS/img/productos/mediana/122393.jpg
> http://www.electronicalicante.com/473-932-large/antena-tv-uhf-vhf-interior.jpg
> Porque una antena *"normal"*, no se puede poner sobre el televisor(por las dimensiones).
> 
> 
> Y una antena de las de interiór, no tiene una gran ganancia, además en el exterior, dejará de ser útil en poco tiempo, porque no está preparada para intemperie.



Agrego a lo que ya  publico el colega P P P,Que para recibir señales de aire y sobre todo de TDT,Es necesario si no se vive a 10 cuadras de la planta transimisora,Utilizar una antena optimizada para este rango del espectro,como por ej una Antena Yagi de Uhf (Tv) y Convenientemente orientada.

Saludos.


----------

